# zwei BigDecimal vergleichen



## The_S (13. Sep 2005)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Wie kann ich 2 Variablen des Typs BigDecimal auf größer als, kleiner als und ist gleich vergleichen?


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Sep 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/math/BigDecimal.html#compareTo(java.math.BigDecimal)


----------



## The_S (13. Sep 2005)

Thx, muss ich irgendwie so früh am morgen überlsesen haben :x


----------

